# Parking in Toronto



## wackymother (Jun 1, 2008)

We're planning a trip to Buffalo, Niagara Falls, and Toronto in August. We're taking the train to Buffalo and then we were going to rent a car for a few days, then return it in Toronto. 

Unfortunately, comparing all the different prices of trains and buses and this and that, it's looking like we'll have to rent the car in Buffalo and use it to drive to Toronto (which is okay with most of the car rental places), then park it in Toronto somewhere, then return the car in Buffalo. 

We're staying in a hotel in Toronto, near Eaton Centre, where the parking is $28 per day. 

Does anyone know of a reasonably close, safe parking garage in Toronto where we can put the car for a few days for a bit less than that?


----------



## noson7982 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Instead of the Train*

Mega-Bus has started service from NYC to Both Toronto and Buffalo. They have 4 seats on the Bus for $1  the rest is like SouthWest Airlines prices vary and Max $80 to Toronto $50 to Buffalo, The fare from Buffalo to Toronto is $15.
http://www.megabus.com/us/ Alot Cheaper than AmtraK

Bob


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 1, 2008)

Take a look at these  municipal lots

There's Nathan Phillips Square under the city hall - looks like it's $20 a day.  If you are staying at the Sheraton it's the closest.  

The Marriott is right in the Eaton Centre but you'll pay more there.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 1, 2008)

noson7982 said:


> Mega-Bus has started service from NYC to Both Toronto and Buffalo. They have 4 seats on the Bus for $1  the rest is like SouthWest Airlines prices vary and Max $80 to Toronto $50 to Buffalo, The fare from Buffalo to Toronto is $15.
> http://www.megabus.com/us/ Alot Cheaper than AmtraK
> 
> Bob




We thought about the bus very seriously, but there are five of us traveling and the logistics are pretty complicated with so many. We got a great fare on Amtrak from NYC to Buffalo, less than the local discount bus, which is so rare I thought I should grab it!  

I looked and the MegaBus is a possibility. The RT fare for all five of us would be $122.50. Not bad except the car would be about $300 for the week including fees and the buses leave at not-so-great times...three in the afternoon outbound, nine in the morning inbound. It's doable. I'm going to go look at Greyhound, too, but I think I already did and it was a lot more....

Thanks!


----------



## wackymother (Jun 1, 2008)

caribbeansun said:


> Take a look at these  municipal lots
> 
> There's Nathan Phillips Square under the city hall - looks like it's $20 a day.  If you are staying at the Sheraton it's the closest.
> 
> The Marriott is right in the Eaton Centre but you'll pay more there.



Oh, dear. Looks like the Sheraton's $28 per day isn't so bad. Thanks for posting these!


----------



## aptiva (Jun 1, 2008)

That was good info on the municipal lots. BUT
I would leave the car at your hotel parking garage. It runs abit more (outrageous) but worth it for the convenience  & the aggravation of maybe getting turned around with one way sts. & traffic getting to & from the parking lots. 
You may get 1 free nite of parking included with the room.  That can cut costs..Just ask.
Have fun. Enjoy my city.
Marie


----------



## wackymother (Jun 1, 2008)

aptiva said:


> That was good info on the municipal lots. BUT
> I would leave the car at your hotel parking garage. It runs abit more (outrageous) but worth it for the convenience  & the aggravation of maybe getting turned around with one way sts. & traffic getting to & from the parking lots.
> You may get 1 free nite of parking included with the room.  That can cut costs..Just ask.
> Have fun. Enjoy my city.
> Marie



Thanks! We love Toronto and haven't been there in years. Any things you want us to see? We'll be there in August. We're planning on seeing the science center and, since we have the car, maybe also going to Canada's Wonderland. What do you love? We have older kids, 18, 13, and 9. Thanks!

(We are leaning toward putting the car in the Sheraton's lot. We got the hotel rooms through Priceline for a great price, so, alas, they will not be adding any nice little bonuses like a night of free parking!)


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 1, 2008)

Parking in Toronto is outta sight and getting higher all the time, which I guess is common with any city this size.  Sometimes the hotels have parking packages ... especially at the airport, but it doesn't sound like a good deal for you. The daily parking fee is usually reached in just a few hours at most lots so there's no advantage driving into the city and parking for the day.

At the Renaissance Airport (and others) you can get 15 days free parking if you stay one night at the hotel itinerary.

Brian

<LI class=res-rate-description-one>_Park Here Fly There - Weekday. Deluxe Room, 1 King or 2 Queens Free 15 day Parking, Airport Shuttle. Must Show Travel Itinerary _


----------



## wackymother (Jun 2, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Parking in Toronto is outta sight and getting higher all the time, which I guess is common with any city this size.



I guess it is. In NYC $28 a day would be an incredible bargain!


----------



## aptiva (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Geez W. Mother( hate addressing u that way) but guess you can call me  wacky gran'mother.
Think I will pm you. 
There can be so much to do. 
For starters-What dates in Aug.are you here?  Are your children- boys?  girls?
Marie


----------



## wackymother (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, PM me. I'll PM you, too! Thanks!


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never done this, but I think it's something I heard a long time ago. If you're renting from a major company, won't they let you park for free at their rental lot if they have one near where you are? It's their car. I wonder if that would work.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 2, 2008)

hvsteve1 said:


> I've never done this, but I think it's something I heard a long time ago. If you're renting from a major company, won't they let you park for free at their rental lot if they have one near where you are? It's their car. I wonder if that would work.



You know, I thought of that, but I don't think they will. I know we once rented a Hertz car in NJ and then returned it in Union Station in D.C.; at the end of the week we rented another car at Union Station and drove it back to NJ. We told them that we were going to do that to save on the parking, and nobody volunteered any little useful tidbits like, "Gosh, lady, you could just park it in our area in Union Station!" 

I could be wrong, though. I'll call Enterprise and whine a little.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 2, 2008)

I used to work at City Hall and I used to park underground.  The parking lot for City Hall goes under the street between Nathan Philips Square and the Sheraton.  It's been a long time since I've worked there -- but I'm almost certain of this.  I wouldn't hesitate to park under Nathan Philips Square and I don't think $20 a day is bad at all.  I just don't think you'd have in/out privileges.  But in the city you can get to most places easily by the public transit system.  Just avoid rush hour <groan>. 

Have fun 

Debi


----------



## CSB (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow Wackymother, your kids are the exact same age as mine!

Let me know when you are going to be here and maybe we could suggest something to do or even meet up. We are going to be away around Aug 16th for a week in the Poconos. 

I'll try to think of suggestions for you on things to do. Wonderland is nice - we have seasons passes. You can, I think still get discounted tickets thru CAA (our AAA). I have an Entertainment book and I may be able to give you some of the ones that we will not be using.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 3, 2008)

CSB said:


> Wow Wackymother, your kids are the exact same age as mine!
> 
> Let me know when you are going to be here and maybe we could suggest something to do or even meet up. We are going to be away around Aug 16th for a week in the Poconos.
> 
> I'll try to think of suggestions for you on things to do. Wonderland is nice - we have seasons passes. You can, I think still get discounted tickets thru CAA (our AAA). I have an Entertainment book and I may be able to give you some of the ones that we will not be using.



We're going to the Poconos the week after you! I'll PM you!


----------



## PeelBoy (Jun 3, 2008)

Parking near Eaton Centre is expensive, but I have never paid $28 a day in downtown Toronto.

Locals would find cheaper parking lots 2 blocks east of Yonge Street, which is about 5 to 7 minutes walk from Sheraton. The cost per day is like $10 to $12.

No kidding.  It may cost you $25 to $30 on Yonge, $15 on Victoria and $10 or so on Jarvis.

Toronto is a safe city, in a relative sense, as long as you avoid these neighbourhoods (in my opinion only): Jane and Finch (North York), Northern Etobicoke (Steeles and Kipling), Southern Scarborough (Kingston, Markham and Eglinton area), and Dundas and Parliament (downtown eastern section).  As a tourist, you won't go to these areas.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 3, 2008)

PeelBoy said:


> Locals would find cheaper parking lots 2 blocks east of Yonge Street, which is about 5 to 7 minutes walk from Sheraton. The cost per day is like $10 to $12.
> 
> No kidding.  It may cost you $25 to $30 on Yonge, $15 on Victoria and $10 or so on Jarvis.



Aha! That's what I was looking for. Manhattan is the same way--park at your midtown hotel and it costs a bundle, but over on Tenth Avenue it's really reasonable. 

Thanks for the tips on the unsafe-ish neighborhoods. DH is strangely optimistic about Canadian cities. Last time we were in Toronto, we were walking somewhere late at night and he started down AN ALLEY! I pulled him back and said, "Are you crazy? You're going to walk down a dark alley???" He goes, "Toronto is the safest major city in the world. They don't have personal crime here!" I was like, "We're walking on the nice well-lighted street over here, buddy."


----------



## CSB (Jun 3, 2008)

Do not go into that dark alley!

Toronto is not as safe as it was and there are many instances of stabbings and shootings. My daughter was in the Eaton Centre five years ago with her cousin who was 17 at the time. They were both robbed by a young person who claimed to be security. This "security" person took them into a quiet hallway and then robbed them of all the stuff that they had just bought for my daughters 13th birthday present. The police said that this happens all the time.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 3, 2008)

That's terrible! I hope they're okay now; getting robbed is so, so frightening. 

The strange thing is that we were walking around Toronto on that dark night in about 1992--and since then New York has become safer and Toronto has become more dangerous?


----------



## CSB (Jun 3, 2008)

If you are interested in seeing a play here, I just came across this special. I saw the play with my husband. If you like music by Queen, you would like this.

http://www.redflagdeals.com/deals/m...gta_we_will_rock_you_tickets_40_for_all_seats


----------

